# Any one for a chinese banquet



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just realised the The August Bank Holiday rally at Tollerton (click on this link to see) is where we enjoyed a fantastic chinese meal with other members of MHF nearly two years ago.

The album of photos is here but I thought a taster was worth posting :lol:

stew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Stew,

Have you got the posting rights to that photo? 8O :lol: :lol: 

Yes it is the place and they still do excellent meals, see you at the site.

Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Steve

Publish and be I always say :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Some lucky chaps can call them the other halfs

stew


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Wish we lived a LOT nearer ...sounds great!!! :lol:


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry but this is a gripe of mine, who owns a image a person with a 100 quid that could buy a digital camera or the people places things expressions colours that made the image better than the sh&t I take.....


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> Publish and be damned


There's a man after my own heart :wink: :lol:

Shame - we're coming back from our big hols that weekend 

Oh, and it's the other end of the damned country 

Gerald


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Just keep driving north on the way back G,..no rush take your time we're here for the 5 days and there's plenty of room for you too!


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Would have loved to come, but we also come back from France that weekend. 

If you ever do another one, count us in.

Anita


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Anita

Thats a shame, it would have been nice to have met you all again

stew


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Bad news everyone - just discovered that we'll be in the area at the time, so we've just booked on the rally .


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Not bad news at all John, Jessica will love meeting up with Charlie and now we have a musician on site we can sing around the camp-fire all night


stew


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Not bad news at all John, Jessica will love meeting up with Charlie and now we have a musician on site we can sing around the camp-fire all night
> 
> stew


Anyone under 5ft tall is in danger of getting knocked over when he's in silly mode, but quite safe when he's in cute and cuddly mode :lol:. I've done so little mandolin practice that I'm not sure I want to perform in public, and I don't think I know any tunes that have words!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi John

_ I'm not sure I want to perform in public,_ thats ok then. Not a problem here though as we are all the MHF family  

stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Not bad news at all John, Jessica will love meeting up with Charlie and now we have a musician on site we can sing around the camp-fire all night
> 
> stew


Don't tell Grizzly (see other post).

Andy


----------



## 110631 (Mar 16, 2008)

johnandcharlie said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


 we will be away but wish we could make it with you ,being a uke player we could get a band going ,any views on a MHF band name ??
jonb


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room for everyone at this one folks! :fadein:


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

up for a Chinese Banquet, Toni a bit worried now about being knocked down (4'11")

For those of you who've read our other post (see pets) little no name will also be joining us at this Rally

Toni and Mark


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I think that I am still looking forward to it :roll: 
Norman


----------

